# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Bosch no frost

## Anni

Η καταψυξη πιανει παγο κ κανει θορυβο δαν σπασίματα!ο παγος ειναι σαν χιονι κ μετα δεν λειτουργει καλα η ψυξη του ψυγειου ηδη μια φορα το εβγαλα εκτος λειτουργίας να ξεναγήσει ολο

----------

